# Somehow an EPA-rated stove seems less essential now



## KWillets (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep. A bazillion cars and smoke from fires permeating the state every year and your city council has decided that Joe Schmoe's wood stove at 1367 Granola Court and that couple having a cigarette walking on "The Wharf" are ruining the states's air.


----------



## Corie (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, annoying isn't it?

Take a read on the out of date (or non-existent) particulate scrubbing equipment on a lot of coal power plants right now which make the smoke from wood stoves look like a joke.


----------



## nshif (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW! is that a pic of Weaverville? I moved out of there at least 20 years ago and it was a pretty podunk town. Is that a Burgar King? The closest we ever had to that was An A&W;and it closed down. and the only 2 grocery stores were locally owned. nothing like a longs


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that what we really need is a law...no, a whole _set_ of laws...which absolutely prohibit, under penalty of severe fines and prison sentences, anything other than EPA-approved forest fires.  Only the cleanest burning trees would be allowed to burn, and then only when the conditions created by all the man-made pollutants were favorable.  It's time we put a stop to rogue lightning and tinder-dry forests...who do they think they are?  This is America, darn it, and Americans will decide what burns here and when, and what doesn't.  Rick


----------



## Rockey (Jul 11, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> I think that what we really need is a law...no, a whole _set_ of laws...which absolutely prohibit, under penalty of severe fines and prison sentences, anything other than EPA-approved forest fires.  Only the cleanest burning trees would be allowed to burn, and then only when the conditions created by all the man-made pollutants were favorable.  It's time we put a stop to rogue lightning and tinder-dry forests...who do they think they are?  This is America, darn it, and Americans will decide what burns here and when, and what doesn't.  Rick



Harumph!


----------



## Carl (Jul 11, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> I think that what we really need is a law...no, a whole _set_ of laws...which absolutely prohibit, under penalty of severe fines and prison sentences, anything other than EPA-approved forest fires.  Only the cleanest burning trees would be allowed to burn, and then only when the conditions created by all the man-made pollutants were favorable.  It's time we put a stop to rogue lightning and tinder-dry forests...who do they think they are?  This is America, darn it, and Americans will decide what burns here and when, and what doesn't.  Rick



ROTF.... Yep Rick, we Americans can devise a law or rule to solve any earthly or non earthly problem, while only obeying the ones we want as idividuals, so this one should be easy.   %-P


----------



## fossil (Jul 11, 2008)

Work, work, work...hey, I didn't get a "Harumph" outta that other guy there!


----------



## KWillets (Jul 11, 2008)

nshif said:
			
		

> WOW! is that a pic of Weaverville? I moved out of there at least 20 years ago and it was a pretty podunk town. Is that a Burgar King? The closest we ever had to that was An A&W;and it closed down. and the only 2 grocery stores were locally owned. nothing like a longs



Yes, that's the same place.  The economy there goes up and down with the timber harvest, and the budget for cleaning up after the timber harvest.  20 years ago it was probably near the bottom; now the lumber mill is in full swing again.  There aren't many other new buildings though.

The budget for those fires is in the tens of millions, some of which goes into Top's .


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 11, 2008)

Up here in Eastern Washington our Spakane area is on fire as well. State of Emergency according to our governor. Major smoke I'm sure but not to the scale of those CA fires.

We sure have been getting some pretty sunsets with all the junk in the air.


----------



## Rockey (Jul 12, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Work, work, work...hey, I didn't get a "Harumph" outta that other guy there!



He better watch his ash!


----------



## sapratt (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats what my street looked like last fall when I burned a bunch of leaves.


----------



## mranum (Aug 23, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Work, work, work...hey, I didn't get a "Harumph" outta that other guy there!




 :lol: I just watched Blazing Saddles


"sigh" not Heddy....*Hedley!*


----------

